# GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP



## Gamer090 (20. Juni 2012)

*GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*

Hi zusammen spiele seit längerem GT5 und habe da schon einige Autos, bin derzeit lvl 32 und bei den Sasion-Veranstaltungen gibt es eine Herausforderung die ich noch nie gewonne habe.
Es geht um den Suzuka Circuit mit Autos bis zu 650LP, egal mit welchem Auto ich es versuche, besser als den 3.PLatz und weniger als 32sek Unterschied zum Erstplazierten schaffe ich nicht.

Welche autos könnt ihr mir empfehlen um da zu gewinnnen?

Bis jetzt habe ich versucht:


Ford GT-LM
Ford-GT'06
Pagani Zonda
Dodge Viper
Peogeut 908 HDi
sind die besten Autos die ich habe, den Formula Gran Turismo habe ich zwar auch, aber der kommt nicht unter 737LP.


Tipps?


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*

Der *BMW McLaren F1 GTR Race Car '97* ist ziemlich stark.

Um was für ein Rennen handelt es sich denn genau, A-Spec oder B-Spec Modus? Wechselnde Wetterverhältnisse?


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*

A-Spec Rennen, ohne wechselnde Wetterverhàltnisse ist trockener Boden. Mit dem Ford GT-LM hatte ich immer gute erfolge bis jetzt.

Ein McLaren habe ich auch probiert, jedoch ohne etwas am Auto zu veràndern also ohne neue Autoteile einzubauen, mit den 604LP Standard-LP nicht gerade viel


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*

Welchen Pagani Zonda hast Du denn genommen? Einen normalen oder den Zonda R? 
Der Zonda R auf 650 LP getrimmt sollte Dir eigentlich schon zum Sieg verhelfen. 
Wenn Du dann immer noch nicht Erster wirst einfach am Setup schrauben.
Evtl. mehr Sturz vorne, Bremsbalance z.B. 6:4 (benutz ich meistens) und Getriebe an die Strecke anpassen, dann muss das klappen.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*

Bin nicht zu Hause gerade, beim Neuwagenhàndler gibt es nur ein Auto bei Pagani zu kaufen.

Mit dem Peugeot 908HDi habe ich es geschafft dritter zu werden aber ging nicht viel besser.
Was soll ich den ändern am Wagen?

Hast ein paar Tipps?


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin nicht zu Hause gerade, beim Neuwagenhàndler gibt es nur ein Auto bei Pagani zu kaufen.


Richtig, das ist der Zonda R. Der schwarze. 
Also mit dem sollte es nicht allzu schwer sein das Rennen zu gewinnen. 



> Mit dem Peugeot 908HDi habe ich es geschafft dritter zu werden aber ging nicht viel besser.
> Was soll ich den ändern am Wagen?
> 
> Hast ein paar Tipps?


 
Schwer zu sagen, kommt auch drauf an mit welchen Einstellungen/Fahrhilfen Du fährst.
Der Peugeot ist halt relativ schwer zu fahren (mit Controller) weil Diesel und daher unheimlich viel Drehmonent schon bei niedrigen Drehzalen. D.h. da musst Du sehr vorsichtig am Gas sein. 
Falls Du mit Traktionskontrolle fährst kostet Dich das wahrscheinlich sehr viel Zeit, weil die nichts anderes macht als beim Beschleunigen das Gas weg zu nehmen wenn die Reifen auch nur ein bisschen Schlupf bekommen. Daher würde ich Dir raten die erst mal abzuschalten. 

Für den Rest (Aero, Getriebe, usw. ) teste ich mal eben das Rennen mit dem Peugeot und melde mich dann wieder. Hab grad eh nichts besseres vor.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist der Zonda R. Der schwarze.
> Also mit dem sollte es nicht allzu schwer sein das Rennen zu gewinnen.
> 
> Schwer zu sagen, kommt auch drauf an mit welchen Einstellungen/Fahrhilfen Du fährst.
> ...



Beim Zonda R habe ich versucht aber der rutscht mir zu viel in den Kurven liegt vielleicht auch am Fahrstill, ich geh nur kurz auf die Bremse bei den Kurven und gib dann Vollgas.  Die Reifen rauchen da oft mal, die Traktionskontrolle kann schon an sein bin mir da nicht sicher


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*

Also grade das Rennen beim ersten Versuch mit dem 908 gewonnen mit 13 Sek. Vorsprung. Hab den Ersten (McLaren F1 GTR Race Car '97) in der dritten Runde überholt.
Vier 1,52er Zeiten am Stück (die erste war 1,59). Glaub so konstant war ich noch nie. 

Naja, hier mein Setup:
Keine Fahrhilfen, ausser ABS auf 1 und Automatik-Schaltung.
Turbo: Standard-Turbolader
Aerodynamik: 50:75 (Front:Heck)
Motorleistung: 70% (damit die 650 LP nicht überschritten werden; der Wert muss bei Dir evtl. anders sein, je nachdem ob der Motor eingefahren ist und wie frisch das Öl ist)
Getriebe: Max. Tempo: 350
Aufhängung: Bodenfreiheit -20 (vorne und hinten), Sturz 1.2 vorne, 1.0 hinten, ansonsten überall Standardwerte
Bremsbalance: 6:4 (Front:Heck)
Reifen: Weiche Rennreifen

Vollgas in Kurven ist eigentlich nicht so eine gute Idee, vor allem nicht mit über 1000 Nm Drehmoment. 
Ich würd Dir echt raten die Fahrhilfen abzuschalten. Im Endeffekt bremsen die einen nur aus.

PS: Der Zonda rutscht nicht!^^ Der liegt doch wie ein Brett auf der Strasse.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*

HAbe den 908 mit den Einstellungen die du mir gegeben hast mal versuht zu afhren und es enspricht nicht meinem Fahrstil. Wenn ich etwas zu schnell in die Kurve fahre dreht sich das ganze Fahrzeug um 360° 

Der Zonda rutscht schon etwas, ich habe den Rutsch-Stop nicht drin deshalb rutscht der etwas.

Man kann das Auto mit dem Ticket Nr.16 gewinnen lohnt sich der Aufwand für diese Strecke ? Ich weiss nicht welches Auto man bekommt wenn man dort alle 3 Veranstaltungen durch hat auf 1. PLatz. 
Will mir eigentlich das Geld zusammensparen für ein 20Mio Auto das beim Gran Turismo-Händler zu kaufen gibt, das weisse nicht das schwarze davon.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> HAbe den 908 mit den Einstellungen die du mir gegeben hast mal versuht zu afhren und es enspricht nicht meinem Fahrstil. Wenn ich etwas zu schnell in die Kurve fahre dreht sich das ganze Fahrzeug um 360°


Hmm... ich konnte den Wagen mit dem Setup nicht zum rutschen bringen.  Dank der Leistungsdrosselung konnte ich auch ohne Traktionskontrolle immer voll aufs Gas beim raus beschleunigen. Außer halt in den ganz engen Kurven wie Dunlop Kehre usw. In den Esses immer nur ganz kurz anbremsen und dann halt mit etwas Gefühl. Man merkt ja wenn das Untersteuern zu stark wird, dann einfach etwas vom Gas.

Du kannst ja mit dem Setup experimentieren bis es zu Deinem Fahrstil passt, z.B. mehr Downforce hinten, dann bricht der Wagen nicht so schnell aus. Dafür musst Du dann allerdings wieder Leistung vom Motor wegnehmen. Ausser Du nimmst dafür vorne Downforce weg, dann wird das Auto aber zu einem massiv untersteuernden Ungetüm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das Getriebe kann man auch noch weiter anpassen, also die Endgeschwindigkeit reduzieren, da man auf den Geraden eh nicht auf 350 km/h kommt. Ich denk mal so 330 km/h sollte auch reichen. 
Allerdings bedeutet eine kürzere Übersetzung auch dass Du dann in den Kurven noch mehr Power auf der Hinterachse hast. 



> Man kann das Auto mit dem Ticket Nr.16 gewinnen lohnt sich der Aufwand für diese Strecke ? Ich weiss nicht welches Auto man bekommt wenn man dort alle 3 Veranstaltungen durch hat auf 1. PLatz.
> Will mir eigentlich das Geld zusammensparen für ein 20Mio Auto das beim Gran Turismo-Händler zu kaufen gibt, das weisse nicht das schwarze davon.


 Welches Auto meinst Du mit dem Lvl. 16 Ticket? Der Zonda R ist Lvl. 23. 
Und auf die Red Bull Fahrzeuge beim Gran Turismo Händler brauchst Du momentan noch nicht sparen. Die kann man erst ab Lvl. 40 kaufen, auch wenn Du die 20 Mio. zusammen gekratzt hast.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: GT5 Auto für Suzuka Circuit 650LP*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Hmm... ich konnte den Wagen mit dem Setup nicht zum rutschen bringen.  Dank der Leistungsdrosselung konnte ich auch ohne Traktionskontrolle immer voll aufs Gas beim raus beschleunigen. Außer halt in den ganz engen Kurven wie Dunlop Kehre usw. In den Esses immer nur ganz kurz anbremsen und dann halt mit etwas Gefühl. Man merkt ja wenn das Untersteuern zu stark wird, dann einfach etwas vom Gas.
> 
> Du kannst ja mit dem Setup experimentieren bis es zu Deinem Fahrstil passt, z.B. mehr Downforce hinten, dann bricht der Wagen nicht so schnell aus. Dafür musst Du dann allerdings wieder Leistung vom Motor wegnehmen. Ausser Du nimmst dafür vorne Downforce weg, dann wird das Auto aber zu einem massiv untersteuernden Ungetüm.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe schon fast 9Mio.  und bin bei lvl32 ich weiss das diese Fahrezeuge erst mit lvl40 kaufen kannst, aber ich spar mir das Geld jetz schon zusammen.
ALso sit die TicketNr.16 ein LVL16 Auto?? Darum habe ich am Geburtstag ein AUto mit der Ticketnr. 1 bekommen und es war ein unglaubliches Auto, der Firat Panda mit unglaublichen 273LP 
Dann lohnt sich der ganze AUfwand also doch nicht wirklich? Dann mache ich lieber einfachere Rennen bei denen ich weiss das meine Chancen zu gewinnen sehr gut sind  ABer Renne unter 500LP mache ich nicht die bringen zu wenig ein.


----------

